# Scanning under OS X



## ericmurphy (May 9, 2002)

Is anyone having any luck with low-end scanners actually working under OS X? I've been getting the impression that some high-end Firewire scanners are working under OS X, but what about cheap USB scanners? I've looked at cheap Umax and Microtek scanners, but none of them seem to have OS X drivers available yet. Umax doesn't even mention OS X on its website.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (May 9, 2002)

My great lexmark x73 works great under osx. When i had my umax it didnt work at all. The software i use with my exmark is made by lexmark so dont think it will work with any other scanner.


----------



## roger (May 9, 2002)

My Canonscan N1220U works great using Vuescan (found on Versiontracker.com).

R.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

It's all about Vuescan... 

I'm wholly of the opinion that apple should appropriate vuescan a la Soundjam (or whatever audio program was iTunes)


----------



## ericmurphy (May 9, 2002)

Any luck with Microtek scanners? I'm thinking of getting a 4800 (I did say low-end, didn't I?), which supposedly will have an OS X driver available by July 15.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

just checkout vuescan's site... 

they support a lot of decent/cheap umax scanners, including my Astra 3400 (which was $100 awhile ago...)

But umax's officials drivers/software sucks many various animal anatomy... so I'd go for something from epson, if you can find it cheap enough.

Vuescan's support has been really good... (and it's cheap!) so just get something that it supports and you ought to be fine.


----------



## hazmat (May 9, 2002)

Agfa's ScanWise has an OS X native version.  Works well.  The Photoshop plugin even works under PS7 for OS X.  I have a SnapScan e20.


----------



## metiure (May 9, 2002)

For Epson scanners, look at a recent Mac OS FixIt post.
Epson scanners works in all X apps by using TWAIN drivers.


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (May 9, 2002)

My Agfa SnapScan 1212u is working flawlessly with ScanWise X, scanning from GraphicConverter (plugin), to programs, PDF, or straight to my Epson 880i printer.

MacOS 10.1.4


----------



## gr8tfly (May 12, 2002)

Although they don't have drivers for OS-X, I found that using their "VistaScan DA" app in Classic, isn't all that bad. Just do your scan using that app, then open the file in Photoshop, or whatever.


----------



## cclear (May 12, 2002)

Yeap, Vuescan is the scanner way for MacOSX  ---
I have the Umax Astra 6400 FIREWIRE Scanner, and i love it!!

I tell you, if you get a scanner, go firewire, WAYYY quicker!!
the Umax Astra 6400 is only $100( go to amazon.com ) 
-- that is a great price for a firewire scanner..


----------



## benpoole (Jun 11, 2002)

As if anyone needed convincing *not* to go with Umax for their scanner under OS X, check out this story at The Register here in the UK:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/39/25548.html


----------



## hazmat (Jun 11, 2002)

I had an Astra 1200S.  It was nice, but after just over a year, it died.  UMAX said it would have cost me more than a new scanner to have it fixed.   So I bought a Microtek.  Sold that later because I got the Mac and wanted a USB scanner to share between the Mac and PC.  I got an Agfa because they had OS X drivers.  Seems fine, though I needed three until they worked properly. :-/


----------



## benpoole (Jun 11, 2002)

In addition to the Umax story re US driver support, this is what Umax UK say:

--

Astra Scanners

Astra 6400 & 6450 scanners.
UMAX are currently Beta testing an OS X VistaScan driver. The Beta version is available for download from the Driver Downloads page.

Currently most Umax scanners driven by VistaScan software will not run in Mac OS X natively, but will run in the Classic environment.

New Astra scanners will soon be released with OS X compatible drivers.

PowerLook scanners

PowerLook scanners driven by MagicScan will soon have a native OS X driver available. It is currently in beta testing due for full release soon. The Beta version is available for download from the Driver Downloads page.

To run your SCSI PowerLook scanner, you must have an OS X compatible SCSI card with an OS X driver/extension. (UK testing has been done using an Adaptec 2906)

3rd Party drivers

We expect independant developers to release OS X compatible drivers to support the older range of scanners over the course of the next few months. 

Vuescan - drivers are available for the Astra 3400/50, 5400/50, 6400/50 plus the PowerLook range of scanners.

Silverfast - Lasersoft Imaging have released Mac OS X drivers (version 5.5) for the range of supported Umax scanners. We recommend that users register with Lasersoft and regularly update their driver software.

--

I surfed around, and found that Umax products supported by SilverFast include: http://www.silverfast.com/product/Umax/en.html?target=ai


----------



## jasonh (Aug 19, 2002)

It's not that old but it is according to canon!
Native drivers don't exist however it works well from classic.

The only bummer is that I can no longer import scans from photoshop because I'm using ps7.0 in carbon.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 21, 2002)

Ben - that link at the bottom of your post is interesting. I can't download the driver because I'm not a registered SilverFast user and I can't register unless I have a SilverFast registration number! Jolly fun 

As I type this, I'm now downloading a demo version. Let's see what happens after that!


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 22, 2002)

The SilverFast demo PShop plugin and stand-alone app works wonderfully with the 2400s (and apparently my next purchase, a Powerlook) and OS X, so I bought the software. Good scans and options, too.

£133.95 including VAT - bugger, but what the heck, it's only money. For me and my business, it's better than sitting around waiting for bug-ridden betas from the scanner manufacturers.

The only problem with ordering was that LaserFast binned my original order and told me purchase from a company called IGI in Milton Keynes, so I probably won't get it til Monday. A bit of the old runaround.

I'll keep VueScan on the HD just in case...


----------



## wasno1 (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm using an Epson 1650 scanner in OS 10.1.5 Using Epson scan to file and Vue Scan they both work fine.



iMac flat panel 15" G4/800/512mg/super drive


----------



## didde (Aug 28, 2002)

At work we have an Imacon FlexTight Precision II scanner.

It's not really a low-end one, rather like top of the line.

Problem is that Imacon has yet to release a driver for X.. And now it has gone quite a while since the public beta times.

One would think a company relying on photographers / printpeople using Macs would work hard to get a driver out for X wouldn't you? But noo.. They don't even mention it on their website.

That's really lame. Have to reboot into classic everytime we want to scan something.. Sure, their application runs in classic mode but then it cannot find the scanner connected to our SCSI-card.

Really really really sucks.


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 28, 2002)

Imacon will probably make a X driver      e   v   e   n   t   u   a   l   l   y      (fades to black) but even without it, that looks like a good scanner from the specs. Not sure where my little company would find £10,000 though!!


----------



## hembeck (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericmurphy _
> *Any luck with Microtek scanners? I'm thinking of getting a 4800 (I did say low-end, didn't I?), which supposedly will have an OS X driver available by July 15. *



Be weary of purchasing a Microtek USB scanner. I contacted Microtek support about my 3750i scanner, because it was not listed on their site for planned OS X driver release. Their reply was that they have no intention of supporting their USB scanners under OS X, just the Firewire ones. They also stated that some USB scanners are listed on their site, but that that information is incorrect and just have not updated the site.  

My advice is to go with a company that has OS X drivers NOW. I believe both Epson and HP have drivers, available in final release and in beta. Also look at what Vuescan supports. Vuescan is a third-party scanning software that supports a variety of USB & SCSI scanners. They can be found at www.hamrick.com

Best of luck,
Fernando


----------



## hndsmman (Oct 27, 2007)

Personally I don't scan but once a year, and $39.99 for VueScan seems like exstortion. I have an older Microtek x6...which is one VueScans list. Does anyone know of a more practical way of using my older USB scanner without buying VueScans hostage program?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 27, 2007)

Love the cheap Canon LIDE 80. Works on both mac and pc and it's pretty fast too.


----------

